

Upgrade Yosemite - torkale
https://github.com/torkale/upgrade_yosemite

======
tzs
> It is recommended to perform the update overnight as it requires several
> hours

It requires several hours if you have a lot of files in /usr/local. If you
move all your files from there to someplace under your home directory first,
the upgrade takes under an hour. Yosemite doesn't put anything in /usr/local,
so you can move the files back afterwards with no fear of stomping on
anything.

~~~
tzs
PS: I reported this to the author, and it has been incorporated into the
article.

~~~
torkale
Thank you for that :)

